# Hello from the South Carolina



## Chaleira (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello everyone, Chaleira here currently in the Charleston area of SC (Military so I've moved around a bit over the past 12 years, but SC is actually my original home state.... and yes I am a Panthers fan). My art is Capoeira from 2007-Present. Other martial arts I have trained in off and on since 1997 include Brazilian Jujitsu, Judo, Kickboxing, Filipino Martial arts to name a few. I still dabble in other arts when I can. I look forward to enjoying the forums by discussing what brings us all together!


----------



## Brian King (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Chaleira.
Capoeira is a beautiful art.
Thank you for your service.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Tames D (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Buka (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome to MartilTalk, Chaleira.


----------



## frank raud (Nov 6, 2016)

G'day,eh?


----------



## Chaleira (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks all for the warm welcomes


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome along. Yeah, expected the Panthers to be doing a lot better this season.


----------



## Chaleira (Nov 6, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah, expected the Panthers to be doing a lot better this season.



So did I Transk53, so did I... especially after they dominated last season


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 6, 2016)

The Patriots looking strong. According to Osi, or could have been Jason Bell, tipped to win the next Super Bowl. Still, they maybe right on that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Nov 6, 2016)

Ah a fellow capoeirista!!!! What group(s) are you with?

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaleira (Nov 6, 2016)

Dong xiao hu said:


> Ah a fellow capoeirista!!!! What group(s) are you with?
> 
> Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


started in 2007-2015 with Capoeira Beira Mar under Contra Mestre Bundo in Jacksonville, Fl. That group's headquarters is in Sao Paulo, Brazil under Mestre Tarzan. Then in 2015 I moved to Charleston, SC and began training with Professor Queixo of Carioca Capoeira  under Mestre Carioca HQ in NY. Always great to have fellow capoeiristas to converse with! where do you train?


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Nov 6, 2016)

Chaleira said:


> started in 2007-2015 with Capoeira Beira Mar under Contra Mestre Bundo in Jacksonville, Fl. That group's headquarters is in Sao Paulo, Brazil under Mestre Tarzan. Then in 2015 I moved to Charleston, SC and began training with Professor Queixo of Carioca Capoeira  under Mestre Carioca HQ in NY. Always great to have fellow capoeiristas to converse with! where do you train?


I started in 1985 with centre Capoeira Angola Mucambo with Mestre Boca Grande do Mar. I currently teach at Angoleiros do Grama in Utah.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenposcholar (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Chaleira (Nov 6, 2016)

Dong xiao hu said:


> I started in 1985 with centre Capoeira Angola Mucambo with Mestre Boca Grande do Mar. I currently teach at Angoleiros do Grama in Utah.
> 
> Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


Nice an Angoleiro! I train regional of course,  but I've done lots of Angola workshops with some awesome Mestres over the years, and I love it. Wish I was more fluent in it. I very much look forward to following your posts in the forums Mestre


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't get a lot of Capoeira related threads, but I've studied other stuff too.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to MT Chaliera.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 7, 2016)

Chaleira said:


> Hello everyone, Chaleira here currently in the Charleston area of SC (Military so I've moved around a bit over the past 12 years, but SC is actually my original home state.... and yes I am a Panthers fan). My art is Capoeira from 2007-Present. Other martial arts I have trained in off and on since 1997 include Brazilian Jujitsu, Judo, Kickboxing, Filipino Martial arts to name a few. I still dabble in other arts when I can. I look forward to enjoying the forums by discussing what brings us all together!


I'm near Asheville, NC (about 4 hours) - perhaps we can catch up sometime when one or both of us is traveling in the right direction.


----------



## Chaleira (Nov 8, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I'm near Asheville, NC (about 4 hours) - perhaps we can catch up sometime when one or both of us is traveling in the right direction.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 8, 2016)

Since you mentioned BJJ as one of the arts you've studied, there's a BJJ training center near Columbia, SC (www.*cartersacademy*.com) that's run by a friend of mine, who also teaches my primary art, Nihon Goshin Aikido. If I recall correctly, he is currently a Purple Belt.


----------



## Chaleira (Nov 8, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Since you mentioned BJJ as one of the arts you've studied, there's a BJJ training center near Columbia, SC (www.*cartersacademy*.com) that's run by a friend of mine, who also teaches my primary art, Nihon Goshin Aikido. If I recall correctly, he is currently a Purple Belt.


every so often I'm up that way. next time I'm in that area and have time (that's the problem when I travel. My time is usually crunched) I'll swing in to observe. No guarantees as my time bogged at all angles... but definitely on my bucket list now.


----------



## MaMaD (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## wingchun100 (Nov 18, 2016)

Glad to have you here!


----------

